# Rios Pitbull Kingdom



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

What are your views on it? o_o


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I think is great. Then again, I'm a newbie, lol.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

good info.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

What about their dogs?


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Search it on this board, you'll get some good results. 

Their range on their males goes from 65-110 pounds, their females range from 55-80 pounds. I won't even add any opinion, those are the facts from their own site, you do what you will with it.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I know I read most of it, still have a little more. But I'm asking your views on their dogs. They also sell them for 400 which seems great. I hope they're still up when I'm able to get a pit.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

there too big for the game blood there selling which means at 110 pounds there breeding for size instead of performance,I'm not saying you couldn't get a decent working dog from them,it seems reasonably priced and if it gets the job done to hell with the size,if it works for you is what is important.although a 110 pounder maybe pointing to Cross breeding and paper hanging.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Yea 110 is way to big to be an APBT.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

PitBullNewbie said:


> Yea 110 is way to big to be an APBT.


Well, there's your answer. Now if we know American Pit Bull Terriers don't get that big, and that site is selling American Pit Bull Terriers that are that size, what does that say about them?

You need to ask yourself what you want, do you want an American Pit Bull Terrier or do you want a large dog that resembles one?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

So he's not legit. 

Some grow that big, but not all. @[email protected]


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

PitBullNewbie said:


> So he's not legit.
> 
> Some grow that big, but not all. @[email protected]


I decided to try and not say anything disparaging against a breeder, especially one that I have never dealt with. If I wanted an American Pit Bull Terrier, a _true_ American Pit Bull Terrier, I would look elsewhere. If you don't care about that then give it a whirl. But there are plenty of classic lines still out there for under $1,000.00.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Well before I joined this forum I e-mailed them wanting to correspond with them about their (what I thought were) APBT to this day I never got a response. But it's ok, its their loss. They are located about 2 1/2 hours away from me, assuming they're still in operating.


----------

